# Small guests



## brasphrag (Jun 18, 2012)

These ones come every winter asking some fruits ( some times stolen too)





[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]
Roberto.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 18, 2012)

We have them as well here except they don't ask for fruits but for our money. I would gladly exchange them for yours. Never seen that species before.


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 18, 2012)

That's so cool to have monkeys in your backyard!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 18, 2012)

Cool, but I'll bet they are noisy and pesky.


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2012)

jjkOC said:


> That's so cool to have monkeys in your backyard!



They're only cute when you don't have to take care of them in a cage!

I used to have to take care of a family of Golden Lion marmosets during my zoo career. 

After a few years you get a whole different appreciation for primates:evil:


----------



## abax (Jun 19, 2012)

I think they're quite adorable outside, but having them in
cages would be very sad and I'm sure they're not appreciative of good care in captive conditions...primates
usually aren't. What marmoset species are these raiders?


----------



## Ruth (Jun 19, 2012)

How cute!!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 19, 2012)

Lovely primates!!! They have cute faces.

But one must understand their behaviour, so that to avoid confusion or unwanted circumstances. Most primates think that offering them food (more like a hand to hand exchange) is an infirior's work to do. So when someone offers a primate food of any form, then the primate believes that the person that offered food to it is inferior to the primate and this action poses an acceptance of both sides that the primate is superior to the one offering it food.... Might be bizzare for us, but this is how community of most primates works.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2012)

What funny looking cats!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 19, 2012)

biothanasis said:


> Lovely primates!!! They have cute faces.
> 
> But one must understand their behaviour, so that to avoid confusion or unwanted circumstances. Most primates think that offering them food (more like a hand to hand exchange) is an infirior's work to do. So when someone offers a primate food of any form, then the primate believes that the person that offered food to it is inferior to the primate and this action poses an acceptance of both sides that the primate is superior to the one offering it food.... Might be bizzare for us, but this is how community of most primates works.



That's interesting, and useful knowledge that I sure didn't know!


----------



## Stone (Jun 20, 2012)

Rick said:


> After a few years you get a whole different appreciation for primates:evil:



You wanna see primates, check out King street Melbourne on a Saturday night!


----------



## Clark (Jun 23, 2012)

I could see my wife using her broom on these.

:evil:


----------

